# pond advice



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

hi guys 
so really soon im going to get a pond  does any one have any tips on what to use and what i would need? right now all i know is where its going to be, its going to be in ground and that im going to be doing it within this month. i dont know yet how many gallons it will be. i will post the rest of the info as soon as im 100% sure what it is.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

This is commercial site, but it has some good basic info. http://ponddoc.com/ And its a good idea to look for a local koi club (even if you don't plan for koi, they know ponds).

But if its small, like 200 gallons or less, you can just treat it like a big, outdoor fishtank.


----------

